# New Pensacola Bay Fishing Bridge



## Rooster21 (Oct 27, 2009)

Went there this morning to check it out, awesome, was there 1.5 hours and came home with 17 white trout. I wonder how long the stock will last with this type of slaughter going on. Better make the best of it while we can. And no, I am sorry forgot all about photos, next time, which will be real soon.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

It wont last long, this has been going on since the begging of time, every winter then white trout stack up in the bays by the millions to spawn, by spring there back off shore, with just a few stragglers left behind, believe me 17fish is no slaughter, its not uncommon to catch 50-70 in an hour if ur in the right whole, with the right bait and set up...


----------

